# PLECO BREEDING CAVES! - Slate Caves Now Available



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

*PLEASE VISIT THIS PAGE FOR ORDERING INFO! or PM here*!
http://canadapleco.com/shop/breeding-caves

_*TORONTO VISIT: Friday April 15th. Will be in Markham & Mississauga for some deliveries*_

*Premium Triangle Pleco Breeding Caves*


These caves provide an ideal place for your plecos to breed. The caves are designed to be the perfect size allowing the male to trap the female and protect the young. The triangle shape of the cave allows of easy trapping of the females as the males fins can wedge into the corners of the caves. They are constructed out of slate providing a dark place which pleco's prefer. The ruff surfaces allows for proper adhesion of the eggs to the cave walls. These caves are designed with an upward slope helping to prevent early departure of the eggs from the cave and proving a hiding place for young fry under the cave.
Dimensions - (length x height x depth) these are rough measurements of the inside, as the thickness of the slate varies a little bit. (see picture diagram)


ST - (2" x 1.25" x 6" ) - $7 ea
MT - (3.5″ x 2.5″ x 6″) - $9 ea
LT - (5″ x 4″ x 8″) - $11 ea

*Standard Pleco Breeding Caves*


These caves provide an ideal place for your plecos to breed. The caves are designed to be the perfect size allowing the male to trap the female and protect the young. They are constructed out of slate providing a dark place which pleco's prefer. The ruff surfaces allows for proper adhesion of the eggs to the cave walls. These caves are designed with an upward slope helping to prevent early departure of the eggs from the cave and proving a hiding place for young fry under the cave.
Dimensions - (length x height x depth) these are rough measurements of the inside, as the thickness of the slate varies a little bit. (see picture diagram)


XS - (1.5" x 0.875" x 4") - $5 ea (or 5 for $22) - Great for Zebra Pleco L46
S - (1.375" x 1.5" x 6") - $6 ea (or 5 for $25) - Great for Bushynose and Hypancistrus
M - (2″ x 1.75″ x 6″) - $7 ea (or 5 for $30)
L - (2.75″ x 2.25″ x 8″) - $8 ea (or 5 for $36)
XL - (3.5″ x 3″ x 10″) - $10 ea (or 5 for $45)
2XL - (4″ x 3″ x 12″) - $15 ea (or 5 for $65)
3XL - (6″ x 4″ x 16″) - $20 ea
4XL - (6.5″ x 4″ x 24″ - $25 ea
 *Custom Sizes*

We can make a cave to pretty much any size you ask for. Pretty much the limit to length is 24″ though. After that they get REALLY expensive, as 48″ tiles you don't come by too often. That being said, if there is some special need or size you require we will happily make it for you. Custom caves should be ordered in multiples of 5 or more to make things easier. All custom sizes require a quote from us first.

*Shipping & Payment*

Shipping - I prefer to ship through canadapost. FedEx Ground is also an option.
Payment - A 3% PayPal fee will be added to all orders. I am sometimes able to meet at specific locations in Toronto, if you can meet me there then obviously cash is the preferred method of payment.


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

Will be in Toronto again next week.


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

Some photos of the triangle caves made last week. sizes shown are MT and ST


----------

